# Ebay Paphs



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2018)

Anyone interested in splitting the barbigerum album compot on eBay? How high are you willing to bid?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Reddick (Feb 25, 2018)

Maybe, but those leaves have a lot more pitting than I would like. Or am I being too picky? Ever dealt with the seller before?

PM me if interested and I can talk numbers. Hate to do it out in the open in case there are other bidders on this forum who would then know our maximum.

Before bidding I would like to also know the cultivars that were used as parents- EDIT, and I just messaged seller via eBay to find out.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2018)

Ok. Will do. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2018)

Still there.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2018)

Well, it sold for a bargain price, $91. I was at the hospital for my GF'S surgery so I couldn't try to outbid when the auction closed. Aoh well, next time. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Reddick (Mar 3, 2018)

Troy still has 10 flasks of that exact sib cross for $40 each if you want to share one.

Happy to do a share there- and I can take risk of growing it out a couple of months etc. and then share at actual costs+$5 fee per compot (potting, mix, labels etc.) Assuming 2 compots from 1 flask, that should be about $30-35 at most for a compot. That includes shipping of the flask to me etc.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2018)

Tom Reddick said:


> Troy still has 10 flasks of that exact sib cross for $40 each if you want to share one.
> 
> Happy to do a share there- and I can take risk of growing it out a couple of months etc. and then share at actual costs+$5 fee per compot (potting, mix, labels etc.) Assuming 2 compots from 1 flask, that should be about $30-35 at most for a compot. That includes shipping of the flask to me etc.


OK. I'm in. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Reddick (Mar 5, 2018)

Reservation booked. Hope to have flask in a couple of months.


----------

